# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Ταξίδι από Ωρωπό - Ερέτρια και πίσω

## IONIAN STAR

Καλησπερα σε ολους τους φιλους του nautilia.Σημερα Σαββατο 19 Μαρτιου ξεκινα η μονοημερη εκδρομη μου στην Ερετρια με το πλοιο ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ στο πηγαινε και με το πλοιο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ στην επιστροφη.
Στο λιμανι του Ωρωπου αρχιζει φαινεται το Αρης ΙΙΙ
IMG_3289.JPG
Αφου κοψαμε εισητηρια και επιβιβαστικαμε στο πλοιο ειμαστε ετοιμοι για αναχωρηση....

----------


## IONIAN STAR

...και το ταξιδι μας ξεκινα...
IMG_3293.JPG
IMG_3296.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Καθως αφηνουμε πισω μας το λιμανι του Ωρωπου
IMG_3302.JPG
συνανταμε στο δρομο πρωτα το ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ
IMG_3300.JPG
και υστερα το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ
IMG_3306.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οι καιρικες συνθηκες ειναι οι καλυτερες για το ταξιδι μας...
IMG_3305.JPG
Δυο φωτογραφιες απο τα σωστικα μεσα του πλοιου
IMG_3315.JPG
IMG_3316.JPG
μια φωτογραφια απο το υπεροχο σαλονι του πλοιου οπου κυριαρχει το μπεζ 
IMG_3319.JPG
και εδω μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου που μολις ειχε φτασει Ερετρια
IMG_3326.JPG
συνεχιζεται.....

----------


## IONIAN STAR

....καναμε τη βολτα μας στο λιμανι της Ερετριας και αφου ηπιαμε τον καφε μας η ωρα πηγε 12:55 και το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ αρχιζε να φαινεται στον οριζοντα και εμεις πηγαμε προς το λιμανι ..
IMG_3377.JPG
μετα απο 5 λεπτα το πλοιο ειχε δεσει και ξεκινησαμε σχεδον αμεσος προς Ωρωπο...
IMG_3383.JPG
IMG_3382.JPG
συνεχιζεται....

----------


## IONIAN STAR

....αφηνουμε πισω μας την ομορφη Ερετρια...
IMG_3389.JPG
στην διαδρομη συναντησαμε πρωτα το ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ

IMG_3392.JPG
και μετα το ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ
IMG_3402.JPG
συνεχιζεται...

----------


## IONIAN STAR

...οριστε τρεις φωτογραφιες απο τα σωστικα του πλοιου
IMG_3380.JPG
IMG_3381.JPG

IMG_3409.JPG
συνεχιζεται...

----------


## IONIAN STAR

...επειδη στην διαδρομη αρχισε να ψιλοριχνει αναγκαστηκα καθισαμε μεσα
οριστε δυο φωτογραφιες απο το ομορφο σαλονι του πλοιου οπου κυριαρχει το μπλε και το γαλαζιο....
IMG_3386.JPG
IMG_3387.JPG
συνεχιζεται...

----------


## IONIAN STAR

....το λιμανι του Ωρωπου ηταν μπροστα μας...
IMG_3415.JPG
...και μετα απο 5 λεπτα δεσαμε στο λιμανι και το ταξιδι εφτασε στο τελος του.
Εδω μια τελευταια φωτογραφια του πλοιου στο λιμανι του Ωρωπου !!!
IMG_3425.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Επισης στο λιμανι της Ερετριας ειδαμε το Πρωτοπορος IV το οποιο ειχε ρεπο σημερα !!!
IMG_3320.JPG

----------


## xara

Πολύ καλή η βόλτα.
Την έκανες να φαίνεται σαν μεγάλο ταξίδι!
Μπράβο!
 :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Πολύ καλή η βόλτα.
> Την έκανες να φαίνεται σαν μεγάλο ταξίδι!
> Μπράβο!


Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο xara, είναι ένα ξεκίνημα του φίλοθ μας Νίκου που υπόσχεται πολλά περισσότερα εν καιρώ. Συγχαρητήρια που τόλμησες να μας παρουσιάσεις την δουλειά σου, με σοβαρότητα και αξιοπρέπεια!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε xara και Leo για τα καλα σας λογια !!! Να σται καλα !!!  :Very Happy:

----------

